# Concurrence of criminal offenses



## aripidevant

Ma puteti ajuta cu aceasta traducere "concurrence of criminal offenses". Am tradus din spaniola in engleza "en concurso ideal", asa ca nu sunt 100% sigura daca e corect. Mai bine va explic despre ce este vorba. Se vorbeste de "concurso ideal con" când cu o singura actiune se savarsesc doua sau mai multe infractiuni si, prin urmare, acuzatul trebuie sa fie pedepsit pentru doua delicte diferite. 
Sper sa intelegti la ce ma refer.


Duminica placuta tuturor 

Dana


----------



## farscape

Bună,

Se pare că este un subiect destul de discutat 

Aici și aici

Interpretarea pare OK, dar e mai bine să decizi tu.

Later,


----------



## aripidevant

farscape, eram sigura ca vei fi primul care va sari in ajutor. Multumesc mult. Din pacate, am consultat deja cele doua site-uri si nu prea mi-au fost de folos. Am nevoie de traducerea in româna dar nu gasesc nimic.


----------



## farscape

Am înțeles acum: nu-mi a fost clar că-ți trebuie versiunea românească.

Sunt doi termeni care s-ar potrivi, în funcție de context: pluralitate de infracțiuni și concurs de infracțiuni (care e inclus in primul termen).

Spor,


----------



## aripidevant

Farscape, sa nu abandonezi niciodata wordreference-ul  Ce bine venita e propunerea ta.

Hugs,


----------



## farscape

Cu plăcere!

f.


----------



## Reef Archer

Codurile de procedură românești sunt de inspirație europeană; ocolind prin terminologia engleză te complici doar și ajungi la confuzii majore.
Astfel, nu întâmplător, traducerea _mot à mot_ e cea potrivită: *concurs ideal (de infracțiuni)* apare și în manualele de drept, și în dicționarele juridice și se aude și prin tribunale.


----------



## aripidevant

;ultumesc pt comentariu Reef Archer. Folosesc terminologia engleza deoarece sunt pe un forum englez-roman asa ca putini cred ca ma pot ajuta aici cu termenii in spaniola. In acest caz traducerea mot a mot e cea potrivita, dar de multe ori termenii in spaniola nu au nici o legatura nici nu se aseamana deloc cu cei in romana. Ce sa facem daca exista putine dictionare juridice romana-spaniola 


Dana


----------

